# Knife with a story



## robert flynt (Mar 17, 2018)

Stopped By Mike Norris' table at the Blade Show to see what new S/S damascus he had. He showed me a billet with an unusual pattern and said he hadn't named it yet. When I looked at the pattern, I told him it looked like Male chicken roaches. He laughed and said maybe he would name it Lakokarocha, which gave us both a good laugh.
The handle material is desert iron wood burl and the hardware is nickle/silver. The blade is deeply etched, by mistake, because I forgot it in the etchant but I think it looks nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2018)

I really wish I had any money. I so want a knife from you and a couple other makers on here. Your work is always top shelf!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 17, 2018)

That’s a beautiful knife Robert. You speak as if it was etched too deeply? I disagree. If that’s a mistake it is a mistake we should all make. It’s a nice pattern too. 
The sheath is fitting of such a fine knife. The colors are very upscale looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 17, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> That’s a beautiful knife Robert. You speak as if it was etched too deeply? I disagree. If that’s a mistake it is a mistake we should all make. It’s a nice pattern too.
> The sheath is fitting of such a fine knife. The colors are very upscale looking.


Thanks Scott! I had ground the edge pretty thin, so when realized I had left it in the etch over night I thought it was a goner. Had it been carbon steel it would have been. I was lucky on that one.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2018)

It’s a beauty! I stared at that thing for a few minutes, and I can’t see cockroaches... one of us needs new glasses!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 17, 2018)

DKMD said:


> It’s a beauty! I stared at that thing for a few minutes, and I can’t see cockroaches... one of us needs new glasses!


Well, it did look like Male chicken roaches on the billet before I ground it into a blade but it changed. Your right though, I can't see anything without my glasses. Besides Doc, you have to use your imagination.


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 17, 2018)

Dynamite Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 17, 2018)

That is simply beautiful, cockroaches and all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 18, 2018)

Don't think it could get any prettier! Terrific craftsmanship! Absolutely love it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2018)

Another beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

